# Should we give it a try?



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm thinking of taking a beginning agility class- it's been such a long hot boring summer without herding and our trainer is having knee surgery so it'll be at least another month before we can get back to it. Stosh never seemed too interested in agility though- he won't jump over anything, he just plows through the jump and knocks it over. And he hates having his feet off the ground. Will it be a waste of time or do you think we should give it a try?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Why not? At the beginning stages it's more about handling skills, so I wouldn't worry about jump height. In fact, in Dena's beginning agility class the bars were on the ground at first. If he doesn't like it and you two are not having fun, don't continue. You might find that he ends up enjoying it more than you expect!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I say go for it! I'll bet he has fun even if he is plowing 'through it'!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Agree, try it. what will it hurt? if he dont like it stop...


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I was finishing up an obedience class with Balto when he was young, and started an agility class. Every time we were in the obedience class, Balto would gravitate to the agility equipment stacked by the wall. When we turned to walk the other way, he always had a disappointed look on his face. 

Very few dogs don't like some part of agility.


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Give it a try! Gunny and I love it. It's fun to watch them learn new things and as you know, they learn fast!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I say go for it! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's just such a big lug, except when there's sheep or a frisbee involved. I guess we'll go on Tues and see if he'll do any of it. At least it'll be good for a laugh


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Stosh said:


> He's just such a big lug, except when there's sheep or a frisbee involved. I guess we'll go on Tues and see if he'll do any of it. At least it'll be good for a laugh


Which is also fun in its own way!


----------

